# Is there a such thing as red Sublimation shirts?



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a all over print design that I would like to have on a red shirt. I just found out about what it takes to do those types of prints ,and so far I have only seen black sleeve and all white printable shirts. Is there anything I could do?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

when doing sublimation, you want a white ground or the colours in your sublimation print will change. the process only uses CMYK from what i understand, there for there's no white in the process, it's the fabric being white that gives you white in the design.
the standard approach for making a red sublimated shirt is to use a white garment and sublimate the entire fabric creating the design as well as the red garment colour.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

E.B.C.Nj said:


> ...and so far I have only seen black sleeve and all white printable shirts. Is there anything I could do?


on those black sleeves you would not be able to sublimate an image (it will transfer, you just won't see it), i'm guessing those garments have a white body tho and that's where you would sublimate.


----------



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

red514 said:


> when doing sublimation, you want a white ground or the colours in your sublimation print will change. the process only uses CMYK from what i understand, there for there's no white in the process, it's the fabric being white that gives you white in the design.
> the standard approach for making a red sublimated shirt is to use a white garment and sublimate the entire fabric creating the design as well as the red garment colour.


Yes I am aware of the of the required white to print on. I guess what I am looking for is a printable front with an all red back. That would probably be a custom cut and sew huh?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

E.B.C.Nj said:


> Yes I am aware of the of the required white to print on. I guess what I am looking for is a printable front with an all red back. That would probably be a custom cut and sew huh?


yup! cut and sew is how we produce that. we even do some with only the front panel using poly (if the image is going on the front) while the rest of the garment is dyed cotton. The issue with that last method i mentioned is getting the sublimated color to match identically to the dyed cotton fabric (it can be near impossible)


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

if the back panel doesn't have to be cotton, you could sublimate the back to be red. the issue with that is that sublimating a finished good will often leave small gaps where fabric has folded/wrinkled or where the stitching is. not ideal in my opinion but its an option


----------

